# (Graphic) Flaking/Peeling skin on scrotum post-neuter



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have a medical issue, as I contacted my vet and they expressed that this was not abnormal. But I thought I'd share this here because I've certainly never heard of this, it's gross, and I didn't find many resources on the internet when I did a search.

Basically, my ~78# dog got neutered 5 days ago. I followed protocol, had him wear a cone, held off on high impact exercise, and gave him carprofen and gabapentin 2x/day for five days. The incision is healing beautifully, as you can see in the photos. But for some reason his scrotal sack has been peeling. Underneath, it can look dry or it can look raw. The photos are of the site after I applied gold bond powder so it looks dry right now. Prior to applying the powder it looked raw but not inflamed - bright red like if you were to pop a blister and see the skin underneath or pick a scab off before it was ready.

From what I was told, this is not a concern but I should keep the area dry and clean. My vet recommended EnteDerm and a former vet tech said gold bond could be okay if it's not irritating him. If it gets worse or seems infected, he'll need antibiotics. 

Still... gross.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm not a Vet or expert by any stretch....but IMHO.

That is a result of the scrotum drying up and disappearing. My mini-schnauzer was neutered at 16 months old, he is now 4 years old. The first few months the scrotum began to shrink and become smaller. At this age, he has no signs of a scrotum. It has disappeared.

I suspect your dog is undergoing a similar process. Although, he is starting with more material than my mini-schnauzer.

Stay in touch with the Vet. Follow their advice. Also follow the cues from the dog. If he isn't uncomfortable, then consider all is normal.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Could it be because of the dry winter weather? I imagine that certainly isn't helping. But Ralphie had flaking skin a bit on his incision site when neutered, but it was not that red. Never seemed to itch or bother at all.


----------



## Joelle (Apr 7, 2021)

What was the outcome for your little guy?

This exact problem is happening with my 1-year old black lab. I got him neutered a couple weeks ago. 
We noticed the skin irritation on his scrotum about a week after the neutering. it was oozing and wet. The vet did 5 days of antibiotics - the skin dried it out, but a thick crust was still on there. The vet washed it off yesterday and put him on another 5 days of antibiotics and gave cream that is antibiotic and anti-inflammatory. 

He's now been in a cone for 2.5 weeks. The stitches are out and incision itself is fully healed. 

I hope you have some good news that yours cleared up quickly!


----------



## thebentley.ny (11 mo ago)

My pup just got neutered 5 days ago and his site looks the same as well. It definitely looks like it’s healing okay , just pretty gross lol.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is two years old so I'm closing it to further replies, but feel free to start your own thread or join in any of our currently active discussions!


----------

